# Do these look like girls?



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

I hope the photos are clear enough. It's so hard to take decent shots. They look like girls to me. They are about 24 days old and I still can't tell.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

If you actually open these photos in MS Paint (or Apple equivalent) and make a bright-colored dot to mark where their urethra and anus are, and then re-post the marked pics, it may help the community with a positive ID. As it is, I cannot tell in the pictures where the anus is, and so can't accurately judge. 

In my (one large litter) experience, the baby boys had visible testicles by that age, and it wasn't hard to tell. Did you ever see nipples on these kids? That's another tell--if you can see nipples, they're girls. Rats, unlike humans, don't give males useless boobies.


----------



## Mojojuju (Nov 15, 2014)

After looking again, I still can't tell on the first one, but looks slightly more male, and the other three look more female. If I were to guess.

Keep in mind too that I had my first oopsie litter because we thought my female was a male due to the abnormally long distance between urethra and anus. No less than six rat people sexed her wrong.


----------

